# Favorite kind of cake



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anything compare to a well-crafted angel food cake with strawberries and whipped cream?










If so, please post it, preferably with a recipe so I may bake it!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm gonna be a rebel and say I can't stand any kind of fruit with cake. I like them both individually, but the mixture of textures just grosses me out.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

NOOOOO! With that single image you have destroyed my willpower to stay on a diet!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to like something called Harlequin Gateau when I was younger but I haven't seen it about for years. It was essentially two layers of sponge - one pink and one yellow a la Battenburg cake - divided by chocolate butter and topped with pink icing which was in turn covered in sprinkles. Sounds like 'E number hell' so maybe it was banned. To be honest, I stay away from cake as I have my own occasional addiction to tortilla chips (plain salted but with fresh lime juice squeezed over them) - this alone makes me feel guilty enough.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the spongy texture of angel food cake is unnatural and bizarre. It tastes okay and I think I remember hearing it is not as loaded with calories as other cakes, but I feel like I'm eating some kind of synthetic nanoplasm that will replicate in my bloodstream and turn me into a hive mind component blob of gray goo. 

My best friend makes slightly sweetened drop biscuits to have with strawberries. It's a much nicer texture for me. She never uses a recipe, just throws stuff together. She just uses a little less baking soda and little more sugar than usual for biscuits. With real whipped cream this is sublime. Strawberries are just about my favorite food, and what a plus! They're good for you. My friend macerates them first, as in Couchie's picture above, which I don't like as well. I prefer the strawberries in their natural state without all the gooey juice, but I don't turn them down in any state.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> I think the spongy texture of angel food cake is unnatural and bizarre. It tastes okay and I think I remember hearing it is not as loaded with calories as other cakes, but I feel like I'm eating some kind of synthetic nanoplasm that will replicate in my bloodstream and turn me into a hive mind component blob of gray goo.




I ate some last night. Now I know what looked back in the mirror this morning ...



Weston said:


> My best friend makes slightly sweetened drop biscuits to have with strawberries. It's a much nicer texture for me. She never uses a recipe, just throws stuff together. She just uses a little less baking soda and little more sugar than usual for biscuits. With real whipped cream this is sublime. Strawberries are just about my favorite food, and what a plus! They're good for you. My friend macerates them first, as in Couchie's picture above, which I don't like as well. I prefer the strawberries in their natural state without all the gooey juice, but I don't turn them down in any state.


I love strawberries 'au naturel' as well. The trouble is in UK, they've developed a variety which looks beautiful and travels well but has the texture of raw turnip and tastes of nothing at all.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Chocolate layer cake*, with boiled chocolate fudge frosting heavily applied, has been my favorite since I've been old enough to ask for it.

Black Forest cake is good for an occasional change-off.

:trp:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm a carrot cake guy - with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I had a good friend who sometimes ended conversations with "and may all your cakes be chocolate with vanilla icing." And he was right. 

But I'd never turn down a chocolate cake with chocolate fudge icing.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

When I was a kid I used to do a lot of the baking for my family, and I once invented a recipe for carrot and currant cake. The recipe included whole wheat flour and Crisco corn oil. The cake was too soggy to be frosted--it was almost like a British-style pudding--so it was served hot with lemon sauce instead. My mom loved it, and she used to bribe me with grapefruit soda to get me to make it when we had people coming over for dinner.

She had a recipe for a "coffee cake" which didn't have coffee flavouring, but had a delicious topping made with butter, brown sugar and shredded coconut.

Then there was turnip cake. This was made to a standard carrot cake recipe, but with grated turnip instead of grated carrots.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm with science on the carrot cake; I prefer cakes that taste like I'm eating something other than straight sugar.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG YES - Anything with coconut!!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Klavierspieler said:


> I'm with science on the carrot cake; I prefer cakes that taste like I'm eating something other than straight sugar.


You should try turnip cake, then. Beet cake also tastes fine, but the colour of the beets bleeds through the cake and makes it look very unappetizing, unless you're a vampire. Radish cake is best avoided altogether.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Fsharpmajor said:


> You should try turnip cake, then. Beet cake also tastes fine, but the colour of the beets bleeds through the cake and makes it look very unappetizing, *unless you're a vampire*. Radish cake is best avoided altogether.


Or a vampire pig ~ 

Every now and then I get an urge for a white cake with white frosting~the typical bakery bithday type. One bite and all the sugar courses through your body~instant sugar BUZZ!!!! It is important, if driving after eating to reduce the sugar content by adding a few scoops of cheap vanilla icecream!!!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

hawk said:


> Or a vampire pig ~
> 
> Every now and then I get an urge for a white cake with white frosting~the typical bakery bithday type. One bite and all the sugar courses through your body~instant sugar BUZZ!!!! It is important, if driving after eating to reduce the sugar content by adding a few scoops of cheap vanilla icecream!!!


Chocolate Frosted Sugar Bombs:

*http://calvinandhobbes.wikia.com/wiki/Chocolate_Frosted_Sugar_Bombs*

Calvin found them bland without the addition of more sugar.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Does anything compare to a well-crafted angel food cake with strawberries and whipped cream?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with Couchie on this: for me, it's--and always has been since I was little--strawberry shortcake, now and forever!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My favorite kind of cakes are pies.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Chocolate Cake of course! My Mother's recipe yum.


----------

